# NLS 3mm pellets suitable for which fish size?



## repeter (Dec 11, 2011)

Hey guys I have a mix of different sizes in my tank and was wondering what size fish will eat 3mm NLS pellets? I have some yellow labs that are 5" along with some Taiwan reefs same size. They don't seem to be interested in it. Do I starve them for a few days so they can smash it? Or try a different brand?
I read in another post about 3" to 5" they will start feeding on 3mm pellets. Suggestions guys??


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I have seen a post or two to that effect recently, but only recently. I feed all mine 1mm. The only time I even tried a larger pellet was when I bought a fish that was over 8 inches.


----------



## repeter (Dec 11, 2011)

Hey DJ what tub of NLS should I buy 2moro then? I'm going to sell the 3mm. Just the standard African cichlid formula? Or that ther-a one? I'm raising Taiwan reefs and also got some labs and peacocks in there too. So just the standard one should be fine for them right???


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Standard is fine. I have avoided the garlic because the standard has always worked for me and some report the garlic smell is annoying.


----------



## esparzar1 (Jun 14, 2009)

I personally use the 3MM for my mbuna, they range from 2-6 inches. Some of my smaller ones have a slight problem with the bigger pellets. But they usually just wait for the bigger fish to break it up and they pick up the scraps, it works well for me. Honestly, whatever you want to do should be fine. I switched over to 3MM because my bigger fish seemed a bit underweight when I was using just the 1MM. Personal choice I guess, either way you should be fine :thumb:


----------



## repeter (Dec 11, 2011)

What vegetables can I also feed my fish? And do I feed it raw or cooked?


----------



## vann59 (Jun 20, 2011)

The small pellets also seem to give the little fish a better chance at getting their share since they scatter out in the water. Fewer larger pellets can get gobbled up by the big guys in a hurry.


----------



## juststayinthecave (Dec 23, 2010)

vann59 said:


> The small pellets also seem to give the little fish a better chance at getting their share since they scatter out in the water. Fewer larger pellets can get gobbled up by the big guys in a hurry.


Good idea :thumb:


----------



## repeter (Dec 11, 2011)

Do you guys think 2mm is okay for some 1" juveniles?


----------



## mokujin22 (Jan 19, 2010)

repeter said:


> Do you guys think 2mm is okay for some 1" juveniles?


No.


----------



## repeter (Dec 11, 2011)

mokujin22 said:


> repeter said:
> 
> 
> > Do you guys think 2mm is okay for some 1" juveniles?
> ...


Okay looks like I have to mix up my pellets :S


----------

